# Lost Dog



## boumjm (Jan 7, 2014)

Lost pit bull mix, 3 years old, white with black/brown patches.

https://post.craigslist.org/k/eKUbrop24xG9Gw42sf-0Vg/cmvjj?s=preview

My cousin and his girlfriend were traveling from MN enroute to AK yesterday 1/5/14 and were in a bad car accident near Buffalo, ND, outside of Fargo - on Hwy 94 close to mile marker 314 - and her dog - Olive - 3 years old, small pit bull mix, white with black/brown areas, approximately 40-50 pounds was thrown from the vehicle which rolled several times. Olive may still be wearing an orange collar, with tags containing her owner's (Christine McCulley) contact info and possibly still even dragging a leash which she had on in the car. Olive was injured but ran off and is now lost in an unfamiliar area in the bitter cold. Olive was rescued from a shelter by her owner a year ago. She is very timid and scared. Please call or text Jolene Boumeester at 651-308-0781 with any sightings and help this poor dog get to a vet if you can. Her owner was badly injured but has now been released from the hospital and is searching for Olive.


----------

